# What does "F1" mean ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen it in some of the livestock ads - but I can't find a definition.

What does "F1" mean ?

Or "WC" ?

Etc.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

wc=wild
f1= wilds offspring
f2+ = inbreds lol


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

blunthead said:


> wc=wild
> f1= wilds offspring
> f2+ = inbreds lol


Okay - thank you, it all makes more sense now.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

WC=wild caught
F0= Wild caught
F1= first generation offspring
F2= second generation offspring
F3= third generation offspring
And so on with the F numbers.

You will also see CB and TR. CB=captive bred, TR=Tank raised.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

WC, wild caught or in South America and Europe = toilet
F1, First generation offspring from wild fish
F2, Second generation Offspring from wild fish or in other words the offspring of the F1 fry that have been interbred or crossed with each other or with someone else's F1 fry.

It can get confusing when you cross back an F2,3,4,5, fish back to the wild stock or back to another earlier F generation, what do you call them then, you get rid of the f.= aquarium strain.

The thing to remember here is that the F system means from Wild stock, I have seen some hobbyist use it as f1 from when it entered there fish room etc, but the original fish entering their fish rooms may not have been wild.

Thanks

John


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You see F1 used often regarding plants, but also with fish, and technically it applies to living things in general.

This is the wikipedia definition.

An F1 hybrid (or Filial 1 hybrid) is the first filial generation of offspring of distinctly different parental types.[1] F1 hybrids are used in genetics and selective breeding. The term is sometimes written with a subscript, as F1 hybrid.[2][3] The offspring of distinctly different parental types produce a new, uniform phenotype with a combination of characteristics from the parents.

In fish breeding, those parents frequently are two closely related fish species, while in plant and animal genetics the parents usually are two inbred lines. Mules are F1 hybrids between horse and donkey. Today, certain domestic hybrid breeds, such as the Savannah cat, are classified by their filial generation number.

Gregor Mendel focused on patterns of inheritance and the genetic basis for variation. In his cross-pollination experiments involving two true-breeding, or homozygous, parents, Mendel found that the resulting F1 generation were heterozygous and consistent. The offspring showed a combination of the phenotypes from each parent that were genetically dominant. Mendel's discoveries involving the F1 and F2 generations laid the foundation for modern genetics.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

interesting, never knew that


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I had to look it up to be sure I was giving a precise definition, it's been so long since I actually had to think about what the term F1 truly means. Since I have a strong interest in plants and cat breeding, I see it used frequently when I read about those topics. It has become so common to see it used these days, given the popularity of both hybrid plants and the newer hybrid cat breeds, such as Bengals & Savannahs, where the F number is part of the description used when these plants or cats are sold. I find it a bit less common to see it used regarding critters like fish, where it seems more common to see terms like hybrid used instead.

It doesn't necessarily mean the parents must be wild caught. They could as easily be from any captive bred specimen, though I suppose, if you think about it, all plants and animals started out wild at some point in time.


----------

